# proper wiring of outlets on dock near water



## elcid98 (Apr 29, 2009)

we inherited my granfathers lakehouse and I was there this past weekend and noticed how he ran electricity to the dock. The romex connecting the 2 outlets on the doc was not in any conduit and actually submerged in water under dock (used to be dry ground but lake has risen quite a bit). In one of the outlets there is a ground spike going through water to ground. I flipped the breaker on that circuit until I could determine if it was safe. What is recommended fault protection and set up for wiring around water? 

thanks


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What color is the wire?
Grey is rated for outside use - exposure to sunlight
But it should be wired in conduit if there is any chance of physical damage
Is this one circuit?
Protected by GFCI outlet/breaker?
What are the outlets used for?



> In one of the outlets there is a ground spike going through water to ground.


A ground spike? Going thru the outlet?
Or a ground spike in the water that is wired/grounded to the outlet?

GFCI is 100% required
I would not want a GFCI outlet near the water
So either a GFCI breaker or another outlet further away from the water


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

elcid98 said:


> What is recommended fault protection and set up for wiring around water?


Getting an electrician out to survey and then fix this scary mess, that's what.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://ecmweb.com/ops_maintenance/houseboat_electrocution_case/


----------



## elcid98 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. the wire is black wire from receptacle to recetacle. I don't think they are GCFIs the ground if through water to ground (mostly b/c water has risen)

I'm fairly comfortable with electrical work but when it involves water it scares me a bit. Yes, the more I think about this and after reading that article I am definitely going to get a licensed electrician out to look at it. Now we have kids playing around the dock and it is definitely not worth the risk.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

Docks are very much like swimming pools and are not DIY and in some cases are not for *all* electricians. You need an electrician that is familiar with the requirements for floating docks in your area. This is not DIY or owner stuff get a experienced electrician with floating docks. Here is an example of the requirements for my area........


----------

